# The whole hip turn vs slide thing...



## Jimbooo (Sep 12, 2013)

I've seen a few on here that seem to be working on similar stuff that I am (kid2, gareth, ...) so I thought I'd post a few videos and hopefully it will help you guys too. I've had a long-standing issue with early extension / flipping, etc, which I'm now getting on top of (mostly thanks to James) and I'm hitting the ball lovely *most* of the time, but still struggling a little with being able to draw the longer clubs, and I've never had the hip turn/slide quite right.

As well as working with James, I've sent my swing to Dan Carraher for analysis.

Here's my swing - this is what I sent in for the analysis: -
http://swingfix.golfchannel.com/videos/7-iron-dtl-lesson-7/view
http://swingfix.golfchannel.com/videos/7-iron-face-on-lesson-7/view

And here's Dan's analysis: -
http://swingfix.golfchannel.com/videos/james--28/view

Finally, here are the two drills Dan suggested, and are what I'm currently working on: -
http://swingfix.golfchannel.com/videos/right-shoulder-down/view  <--- this one is awesome
http://swingfix.golfchannel.com/videos/downswing-hip-spin-out--2/view


----------



## kid2 (Sep 12, 2013)

Cheers pal..... Not sure if I'm doing the right elbow, hip thing you are but I'm definitely guilty of the early extension.... Nice looking swing you have though... I think those drills may help me also......:thup:


----------



## One Planer (Sep 12, 2013)

Just notced this thread!!

Thanks for posting. I'll have a mooch when I get home and can concentrate.


----------



## JustOne (Sep 12, 2013)

Good post Jimboo, your hip sequence (as advised in your video from Dan) is similar, if not the same, as this one from Shawn Clement, whereby the right hip has to say back so you create space for the right elbow to get in front of the hips rather than spinning the right hip towards the ball too much and/or too early.

[video=youtube;NNwSfz0_KDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNwSfz0_KDM[/video]

Personally I believe that overswinging also contributes to this 'out  of position' hip move because by overswinging there is already a subconscious feeling that the club is too far behind you thereby you almost 'spin' your hips to get the club out in front. Reduce the swing and the club is already feeling 'more in front' and then you don't need the spin at all (and it's easier to stay in posture and get the hips to work correctly).


EDIT:

*For the record* the hardest part I find in my own golf swing (as picked up by Shawn Clement in his vid) is keeping my head back. I have a tendency to let the upper body follow my hip turn too much then my upper body is too much over the ball and I'm too steep, if my right shoulder then stays high then I'm totally dead!! and I'll slap the ball with a steep flip 

We all have our demons!


----------



## Jimbooo (Sep 12, 2013)

Cheers James... 

Yes I think so too about over swinging.  Also it means you don't get that "box" set at the top of the back-swing which you pull down together in the down-swing (I liked your analogy of the train-pulling-carriage from another thread btw).

Am I over swinging though?  Arms don't *seem* (or feel) to be going back too far, I think its just that I loosen the grip a little in transition.

I've seen that Shawn Clement video before and it struck a chord so I think I'll incorporate it into my practising again.


----------



## Jimbooo (Sep 12, 2013)

kid2 said:



			Cheers pal..... Not sure if I'm doing the right elbow, hip thing you are but I'm definitely guilty of the early extension.... Nice looking swing you have though... I think those drills may help me also......:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers - it's getting there.  Definitely a lot better than this time last year!


----------



## JustOne (Sep 12, 2013)

It's not overswinging as such, it's getting the club too far behind you for the arm swing you currently have.

This is a swing (not that I'd suggest you copy it exactly as is...) where you can clearly see you don't have to hinge the club behind the back of your neck just to hit the ball... I love watching this swing at the moment...

[video=youtube;6yzYlU2O4l8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yzYlU2O4l8[/video]


----------



## Jimbooo (Sep 12, 2013)

Yep I get ya.  I think Sergio does similar.


----------



## JustOne (Sep 12, 2013)

Jimbooo said:



			Yep I get ya.  I think Sergio does similar.
		
Click to expand...

Did you just compare yourself to Sergio?!!!!!!    :mmm: :mmm: :mmm:

:ears: LOLOLOLOL


:rofl:


----------



## Jimbooo (Sep 12, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Did you just compare yourself to Sergio?!!!!!!    :mmm: :mmm: :mmm:

:ears: LOLOLOLOL


:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Nope, you dosy mare... Sergio does similar to Peter Uihlein!!!  I'm in a totally different league


----------



## JustOne (Sep 12, 2013)

Jimbooo said:



			Nope, you dosy mare...
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Jimbooo, very interesting thread.

Can you let us know whether you find the advice from Swingfix a tweak that gives a quick return or is it more like major surgery which takes a long time to reap the benefit.


----------



## Jimbooo (Sep 13, 2013)

sawtooth said:



			Thanks for sharing Jimbooo, very interesting thread.

Can you let us know whether you find the advice from Swingfix a tweak that gives a quick return or is it more like major surgery which takes a long time to reap the benefit.
		
Click to expand...

I only went on swingfix because I was looking for video lessons from a particular coach (Dan Carraher) who was recommended to me by James.  I've had 7 video lessons with him so far (the one I posted was the 7th).  Each lesson he's spotted something significant that has helped me, but I've needed to do drills and practice a fair bit.  So not really a tweak, but a series of tweaks (one or two per lesson). You definitely get something out of each lesson (with Dan, that is - I have no idea about the other coaches on there). He tends to work on one or two things at a time.


----------



## Jimbooo (Sep 13, 2013)

JustOne said:



*For the record* the hardest part I find in my own golf swing (as picked up by Shawn Clement in his vid) is keeping my head back. I have a tendency to let the upper body follow my hip turn too much then my upper body is too much over the ball and I'm too steep, if my right shoulder then stays high then I'm totally dead!! and I'll slap the ball with a steep flip 

Click to expand...

This is happening to me too.  I went up the range tonight to practice Dan's right-shoulder-down drill, and Shawn's hogan power drill.  Keeping the right hip back is easy in the practice swings, but when hitting a ball proves a little harder - the right hip still coming out a bit through habit.

Saying that, I *can* see some improvement, so I think gradually as I stick at it, it will become easier.  If I don't keep my head back, the same happens with me - too steep.

I think combining both those drills into one (as I'm doing) is going to help me a lot.


----------

